
Package Control is Down - davidhariri
https://github.com/wbond/package_control/issues/1398
======
nexocentric
Yes, it is. How do we get more visibility on it?

[https://forum.sublimetext.com/t/install-package-not-
working/...](https://forum.sublimetext.com/t/install-package-not-
working/41266)

[https://es.stackoverflow.com/questions/228896/intento-
adapat...](https://es.stackoverflow.com/questions/228896/intento-adapatar-
python-a-sublime-text-pero-me-muestra-el-siguiente-mensaje-por)

------
davidhariri
Just in case anyone else is getting a 404 when trying to install Sublime
packages

